

Hidden gem: sound design gives Aussie a winning edge - bootload
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/hidden-gem-sound-design-gives-aussie-a-winning-edge-20120725-22p1j.html

======
damian2000
wouldn't the single speaker put serious audiophiles off?

~~~
bootload
_"... audiophiles ..."_

I'm not sure audiophiles are the market. Consider the source, _"powerful radio
and wireless speaker for iPhone + iPad"_. Having a 1/4 decent sound for say
.mp4 would be nice.

